# A horrible day, a painful good bye



## Knave

I’m very sorry. He looks like he was a nice horse.


----------



## egrogan

Goodness, so sorry for the unexpectedly difficult loss.


----------



## boots

I'm so sorry.


----------



## knightrider

How awful. He was so beautiful. I am so sorry. I am sure your heart is breaking tonight. (((((hugs)))))


----------



## ClearDonkey

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Txshecat0423

I’m so sorry..so heartbreaking.
He was a beautiful boy [emoji174] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteadyOn

I am so sorry! What a long, sad day for you all. Good that you were able to be with him all day, and so sweet and heartbreaking that his friend was literally holding him up. I have a 24 year old and I treat all my time with her like it's borrowed time, because you never know, do you. Hugs.


----------



## Zimalia22

Very sorry for your loss


----------



## lb27312

This is soooo sad! I'm sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you guys!


----------



## Friesians45

So sad. Were all so heartbroken. Is he the horse in your avatar?


----------



## marymane

So sorry to hear that. It's always hard losing them.


----------



## Horsef

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## JCnGrace

Oh waresbear I'm so sorry. What a handsome guy Indy was! No matter how it comes about it's just so hard to lose a good one. Many hugs of sympathy being sent your way.


----------



## gottatrot

I'm very sorry for you. I just lost my mare a few weeks ago the same way, and it is so hard, I understand how you feel. You did the best thing, but how terrible to face such a loss so suddenly.


----------



## tinyliny

I'm so sorry that you lost him, but even more so for the very traumatic passing. It's so very hard to see our animals in pain, and we are helpless to help.


----------



## waresbear

Friesians45 said:


> So sad. Were all so heartbroken. Is he the horse in your avatar?


Yes at the Provincial Championship show. A great time, we won reserve Champion.


----------



## kewpalace

Truly horrible. 😥 So sorry for your loss. 💔


----------



## Woodhaven

So very sorry I know you will miss him very much. I lost a much loved heart horse in almost the same way. Tough to go through and see your beloved horse suffering.


----------



## walkinthewalk

Wares, I am so sorry, my heart hurts for you. 

All of our horses are special, but when we lose the ones that are extra special it rips an extra big hole in the soul that never quite heals closed.

Hugs———-


----------



## Caledonian

I'm so sorry. To lose such a wonderful boy and lifelong companion is awful.


----------



## horselovinguy

_hugs....there aren't many words to say...._
Indy will be missed for sure...
You had a lifetime shared and now those memories to carry you forth in remembrance.
Memories...from the corners of your mind.
Many hugs for you and for Indy....he waits for someday to again ride together through the heavens.

_hlg.._


----------



## TrainedByMares

I am very sorry


----------



## ACinATX

I'm so sorry! And he was so young, too! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## QtrBel

Hugs for you too. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Finalcanter

This breaks my heart--My truest condolences. You were there when he needed you most, and that's what truly counts.


----------



## jaydee

I’m so sorry to hear of your loss.
I can’t imagine how you must be feeling. 
Far too sudden and traumatic for you all.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Friesians45

How old was he?


----------



## Acadianartist

I'm so very sorry for your loss. How heartbreaking for you. He was absolutely stunning. 

Hugs from the other side of the country.


----------



## Phantomcolt18

I am so, so sorry @waresbear it is never easy and horses have this wonderful way of interweaving themselves throughout our heartstrings.

His memory will live on with you forever and as such a special boy, I'm sure he'll be with you every time you ride.

Hugs and my absolute heartfelt condolences on your loss.


----------



## waresbear

He was foaled April 14 2000, I saw him when he was a few hours old. He took his last breathe September 2 2021, I was there too. We still had stuff to do, jumps to jump, trails to ride, but the universe had other plans.


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat

I'm so sorry for your sudden loss!


----------



## farmpony84

How awful. I am glad you were there though and maybe able to sort of have time to process what was happening. I'm so sorry.


----------



## 4horses

I'm so sorry. I lost my old mare, maybe 3 weeks ago. I knew her time was coming and had time to say goodbye, but it wasn't any easier. She had dsld in both hinds, and as her hinds got worse, she somehow bowed a tendon in the front right leg. I was already planning on putting her down and had talked to my vet ahead of time. When I walked out in the morning and saw how bad her front leg was, I called the vet, gave her pain medication, and said my goodbyes. I had a feeling earlier in the week, saying I should schedule the vet for Friday... But I delayed because I really didn't want to call the vet. The vet came that Friday anyways. 

Here are some old photos of us. She loved to jump and she really loved water. She always insisted on the first bath and would body block you if you wanted to wash anyone else first. If you so much as turned on the hose she would come over and insist on a bath. And she would be on the front porch or in the garage if you didn't give her barn access. She would squeeze between the car and the washing machine so she could stand in front of the fan in the garage. Or be on the front porch with her head in the window. She had the run of the property for many years. It's hard to walk outside and not see her waiting for her feed bucket.


----------



## rambo99

So sorry for your loss and so sudden how heart wrenching. Indy was handsome boy 😍.


----------



## waresbear

4horses said:


> I'm so sorry. I lost my old mare, maybe 3 weeks ago. I knew her time was coming and had time to say goodbye, but it wasn't any easier. She had dsld in both hinds, and as her hinds got worse, she somehow bowed a tendon in the front right leg. I was already planning on putting her down and had talked to my vet ahead of time. When I walked out in the morning and saw how bad her front leg was, I called the vet, gave her pain medication, and said my goodbyes. I had a feeling earlier in the week, saying I should schedule the vet for Friday... But I delayed because I really didn't want to call the vet. The vet came that Friday anyways.
> 
> Here are some old photos of us. She loved to jump and she really loved water. She always insisted on the first bath and would body block you if you wanted to wash anyone else first. If you so much as turned on the hose she would come over and insist on a bath. And she would be on the front porch or in the garage if you didn't give her barn access. She would squeeze between the car and the washing machine so she could stand in front of the fan in the garage. Or be on the front porch with her head in the window. She had the run of the property for many years. It's hard to walk outside and not see her waiting for her feed bucket.


Very sorry to hear this. Your mare was like Indy, loved water.








Hosing Indy


Horse




youtube.com


----------



## phantomhorse13

so very sorry you lost a friend 💔


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

So sorry. Hugs to you.


----------



## Part-Boarder

waresbear said:


> My horse, Indy, who I have been with since he was born 21 years ago, has left. Yesterday morning he was fine, ate his breakfast, chased his buddy away from what he perceives as the better hay pile, all normal. At noon, I go get him to ride, he won't take his cookie, not like him. I lead him up to the arena, brush him, tack up, he seems okay then lead him in, he laid down immediately. I got him back up and untacked him. Took him back to the pasture where he laid down again and groaned. I got him back up & called the vet, lots of vets from different areas, no one can come until after hours. So I phone my hubby, tell him to get home now, we have to take him to the vets. By the time my husband got home, Indy went rigid and refused to move, and if I forced him, he would go down. My daughter left work and raced over with banamine, in the meantime, Indy was tremoring, in shock & cold, breathing so heavy. My other horse came over and held him up with his body. We waited like that for hours until vet arrived. He did his assessment and figured he had a twisted bowel. Not many options, he probably wouldn't survive the 6 hour trailer ride to the surgical hospital. We did the kind thing. Today was supposed to be our jumping clinic and tomorrow, we were going to the Jumper show but the herd in the clouds took him from us. His buddy is grieving badly but we will get through this. I lost his sire last year, now him, horses should live longer, but they don't and I was very lucky to have had them for as long as I did. Hug your horses for me.
> View attachment 1117340
> View attachment 1117341
> View attachment 1117342
> View attachment 1117343
> View attachment 1117340
> View attachment 1117341
> View attachment 1117342
> View attachment 1117343
> View attachment 1117344


----------



## Part-Boarder

I’m so sorry to see this sad news, so sudden! Poor Indy. Wishing you peace as you accept this loss. He was a beauty, a champion and such a great friend! My condolences to you.


----------



## BethR

Oh Wares, my heart breaks for you. It seems as though so many of us are losing our beloved horses (my Angelina passed away less a week ago.)
It’s devastating what we go through when our companions are gone from our lives. 
Somehow we’ll go on knowing that we’ll one day we’ll be reunited with our beloved horses.
Hugs and thoughts for you during this difficult time.


----------



## Alder

This is so painfully sad, our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Yellsback

I am so sorry for your loss. He was such a handsome guy, and I know he loved you so very much.
No matter how many horses, dogs, cats…any beloved pets we own, days like these never get any easier. If they lived to be 100 it wouldn’t feel long enough.

I know you’re hurting right now, and so is your other horse and the rest of your family. Do what you can to comfort your other horse, and remember it’s ok to cry buckets. The fact that you are hurting so much now only reflects how much you loved him, and what he meant to you.

In time you’ll be able to think of him and smile at all the awesome memories, instead of feel sadness and tears.
Oh my dear, again I’m so sorry for your loss. Most if not all of us have been there, we know exactly how you feel. Animals give us the best days of our lives, and when they cross the Rainbow Bridge it feels like the worst day of our life.

Hang in there and take care.


----------



## weeedlady

I am so sorry.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Oh geez Wares! I'm sorry, I feel like I knew Indy from all the posts and pictures through the years here. Whata horse!


----------



## carshon

I just saw this, I am so sorry.


----------



## Pumphrey

I am so very sorry for your loss. Had a similar experience. Horse suddenly wouldn't eat. Vet came out and fever of 107. She had surgery and they found she had a a nephrospenic entrapment. Her bowel was trapped between the kidney and spleen. Ver said all looked good after surgery. She never regained bowel function. After 10 days in ICU she went toxic and had to be put down. Don't feel bad you couldn't get her to surgery I did and it still didn't help.


----------

